# Gatlinburg, Tn



## Mamasita (May 23, 2003)

Does anyone have any suggestions for good campgrounds in the Gatlinburg area?  I've heard that Crazy Horse is a good place are there any others?


----------



## AG4VC (May 23, 2003)

Gatlinburg, Tn

If you don't mind staying in Pigeon Forge and taking the trolly into Gatlinburg, I would recommend the Riveredge RV Park http://stayriveredge.com/rvpark.htm  We stayed there last October and it was a very nice park and we plan on staying there again this year.


----------



## lhollatz (Jun 3, 2003)

Gatlinburg, Tn

We stayed at the Outdoor Resorts of America in Gatlinburg about two weeks ago and it was just fine.  It is one of their older resorts and has a lot of well entrenched "Seasonal Campers" but we found plenty of room for our 40 and had a quiet, pleasant experience. The distances are about a mile farther than their directions but it was worth the drive.

We checked out the Yogi Jellystone just down the road and decided we would rather stay at Wall-Mart.

Enjoy


----------



## Chocolat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gatlinburg, Tn

That really does look like a nice park at Riversedge....we are going this Oct. and WILL BE STAYING there.

Thanks a bunch for the info, 

Chocolat <><


----------

